# babies in December



## flowertycoon (Jul 23, 2007)

My son is an avid new pigeon fancier. He was given 4 beautiful fantails a few months ago, and not long after they arrived, they laid 2 eggs. After family consultation, we agreed t let them sit on their eggs, figuring that in November, they would never hatch, so we wouln't have to worry about it. I was wrong! As of this morning, we have 2 very much alive scrawny young things in the nest, with the parents sitting on them keeping them warm. 
Can the pigeon babies survive in the unheated pigeon loft here in Vermont this time of year? Nighttime temperatures are from 0-20 degrees, somewhat warmer in the loft, but not much. We could put a heat lamp out there, or we could move the babies and/or parents into the house. Would we disturb the parents if we moved them? What do you suggest for these fragile new members of the family?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations on the new feathered (well fuzzy anyway) family members! If the parents are sitting on the babies, they will probably be OK, but I would opt for trying to get the temperature in the loft a bit warmer just to be sure. It is very iffy to try and move the nest, parents, and babies .. sometimes that will work and other times the parents will abandon the babies. I've just gone through that with a baby that hatched here on Nov. 27. I think I got lucky this time in that the parents appear to have been taking care of the little one after being moved.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations.  You could probably move them inside and they would still take care of the babies; this depends on the parents in each case. I would go ahead and set up a heat lamp for them. I use heat lamps and enclose them in a small animal cage made of wire, which keeps the birds safe and also gives them the full benefit of the heat. The warmer and more insulated the aviary is, the better, as it will keep the heat in of course. Good luck!


----------



## flowertycoon (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I put a heat lamp out there, directed towards the nest, and both parents are snuggled on the babies. The loft is pretty tight, so the temperature inside is warmer just from the heat lamp, and I think things look hopeful for the family. Lets hope for warm weather the next few weeks!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Flowertycoon, where are you located? I'm in Michigan and last winter we had a long stretch of mild weather but couldn't get away with it. It turned BITTER cold and that was right when some birds had hatched an egg. It was before I'd built my new larger loft and I laid awake at night worrying about whether it would be alive in the morning! One night the forecast was -10 and I brought it inside in a box of straw. Other than that, though...it lived in a small 3x3x3 unheated loft with its parents, and even when they stopped sitting on it around 12 days old, which is long before they are fully feathered, it thrived. It's hard to imagine they can manage so well, but they do. I really had to resist the temptaion to 'help'! 

Just do make sure that heat lamp is well enough away from them that they don't get uncomfortably warm on the nest. That's a matter of keeping close watch, is all. Good luck to your new family!!


----------



## flowertycoon (Jul 23, 2007)

The babies are 5 days old now and doing very well. We have left them right where they hatched, with a heat lamp overhead. The parents are careful not to leave them except sometimes in the middle of the day when the temps are up, and on cold nights, both parents are huddled together over them. Shelldropper and Stormcloud seem destined to survive!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

flowertycoon said:


> The babies are 5 days old now and doing very well. We have left them right where they hatched, with a heat lamp overhead. The parents are careful not to leave them except sometimes in the middle of the day when the temps are up, and on cold nights, both parents are huddled together over them. Shelldropper and Stormcloud seem destined to survive!



Great news and great names for these little ones! Please keep us posted!

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I'm so glad to read that your babies are doing well. If you can, some pictures please. Love the names.

Margaret


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I, too, am very glad to hear the babies are thriving. Great job.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

flowertycoon said:


> Can the pigeon babies survive in the unheated pigeon loft here in Vermont this time of year? Nighttime temperatures are from 0-20 degrees, somewhat warmer in the loft, but not much. Would we disturb the parents if we moved them? What do you suggest for these fragile new members of the family?


Hello Flowertycoon, 

Pigeons will & do breed year round, whether domestic or feral. Success rates vary and depend on several factors. In the wild, successes probably aren't high, and depending upon how cold it gets in your area. In a loft situation, you have more control over things. If you have a well constructed loft & a good, solid and proven pair, they should (theoretically) be able to raise their young in such cold temperatures in your loft and as long as they sit "tight" on the eggs/chicks. If they are new at parenting, inexperienced they might not be vigilant enough and could experience many losses.

Besides bringing babies indoors, you could also make sure that your loft is draft free, possibly climate controlled and offer lots of extra hay/bedding and deep, concave nesting bowls to your pairs. These simple things will go a long ways to help your birds be successful and even during the cold winter days.

I'm from Canada, so I know all about COLD and what is feasible for breeding pigeons during the winter!


----------

